
Giphy to Join Facebook as Part of the Instagram Team - aspenmayer
https://medium.com/@giphy/giphy-to-join-facebook-as-part-of-the-instagram-team-e7ea8d32d7b6
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with Medium links:

[http://archive.is/sd9Pf](http://archive.is/sd9Pf)

